# I am done with B&H



## roumin (Apr 12, 2012)

I purhcased most of camera gear from B&H untill I placed my preorder for 5D3 a day after it appeared on their website. Communication was slow with no real answers from customer service and I would still be waiting for my camera if I stuck with them.

After someone posted on this website that Kenmore Camera in Washington had some stock of the body only package, I called them and I liked the family/small feel I got. I placed me order and received confirmation and tracking number within the hour and my camera was in my hand 2 days later. When I called B&H to cancel my order, the rep had a rude tone and asked me which camera store had stock as if he did not believe me.

Yesterday, I decided to buy the new canon 600Ex plus the Canon ST-E3-RT wireless commander, so I gave Kenmore Camera a call and they had both items - I asked them to match B&H pricing and they did. The rep told me they're not big enough to match the free shipping, but I did not mind paying an extra $20 for shipping. Anyway, I received my shipping notice within the hour and my stuff is on a UPS truck for delivery today. B&H has the Canon ST-E3-RT listed as pre-order item!

I guess I am just venting about B&H and sharing my positive experiance with my new found camera store. I am not affiliated nor getting anything from Kenmore Camera to write this.

Last week I was visting NYC and decided to visit B&H store for the first time and while I was impressed of how busy the store was, I sensed an unwelcoming attitude and one dude told me I couldn't take photos inside the store. Maybe its just the normal tone of New Yorkers, but I have to say it's kind funny that I couldn't take photos inside a Photo store.

While I never say never, B&H is no longer my primary source of Photography gear.


----------



## wookiee2cu (Apr 12, 2012)

The biggest problem is that Canon has not taken the correct measures to make sure a major retailer like B&H gets sufficient shipments. I placed my pre-order with B&H about 30 minutes after it was announced on the night of 3-1. I was lucky enough to get my camera within the first wave of shipments considering how many folks did the same thing. It seemed as though the stores on the west coast got their deliveries before stores on the east coast which makes sense if you thing about it. The cameras are shipped to the west coast (shortest travel) and from there they are trucked/flown eastward. I live in Bellevue WA (part of the Seattle area) and Kenmore Camera is the store I go to for local purchases. They are good people and I've never had a problem with them but I saved $300 in sales tax by ordering out of state. I had two different opportunities to buy the camera from them before my B&H order showed up but it just wasn't worth it to me to pay the sales tax. You can't really blame B&H for the lack of inventory, that is all on Canon but you can blame them for their attitude. I've made about 20 purchases with B&H and never had a problem, I still have a pre-order in with them for the BG-E11 grip. As it stands now it seems it's becoming more difficult to get your hands on one as there are waiting lists at most stores. My uncle is friends with a camera store owner on the east coast and he told him that they do get sporadic shipments in but it is typically just a few so it makes it hard to make the waiting list smaller but they are doing their best.


----------



## unadog (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been a B&H customer for 30+ years.

I also got a lot of static (sh*t) when I cancelled my 5D3 preorder. In my case, I told them truthfully that I had only placed 1 pre-order - at B&H - and that I was not buying the 5D3, but keeping my Nikon D800E preorder that I also had with B&H!

The rep went on and on about how not to buy based only on price, etc. It really was annoying! :-[

I am sure they are frustrated that they don't have more cameras too. But that, coupled with the currrent shutdown through April 15, really puts them in a bad position on the 5D3. 

I hope they have someone in receiveing and shipping 5D3's this week and last? If not, the pre-order customers are really screwed!

In the past, I ordered some major items with Dodd Camera and Dodd Pro in Chicago. I ordered a Broncolor Para 220 reflector at somewheee around $4,000, and they offered to match the B&H price. I insisted on paying a couple of hundred dollars MORE than the B&H price, as I appreciate the great service they have given me in the past, and I want them to continue to provide that great service!

The same is true of Midwest Prhoto Exchange (mpex.com) in Coloumbus, Ohio.

No affiliation with either - just a very happy customer who appreciates ther great service! In fact Stu at Midwest gave me his home phone number when he thought I need to pick up an Epson printer on Thanksgiving day, and offered to come in to the shop! In fact, the Friday after Thanksgiving was soon enough, but that really impressed me at the time!  ;D

Michael


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 12, 2012)

It's your choice but I think it is your loss also.


----------



## djcrispy (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm also done with them: but not for their response to my cancelling my MarkIII order -- they were fine about that.

But because I ordered a 50mm f/1.2, they shipped it, and it had a huge crack in one of the lens pieces! I had to mail it back, and the shipping to me wasn't reimbursed. Apparently, they state emphatically that they never open the boxes of photo equipment. 

So a lot of wasted time/energy on my part.

From now on, it's brick/mortar stores for me: plenty of stock, plenty of knowledgable staff, and you can open the box and double-check before you walk out of the store!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 12, 2012)

Kenmore Camera is a fine company. We also have a gread local dealer, and Glaziers camera is good too. B&H is pretty good, but for new models, I've always received mine from Adorama quickly.

B&H is a victim of their success. So many were referred to them that they were swamped and did not get nearly enough cameras to fill orders. That puts them in a tough situation. Likewise for Amazon.com, I avoid them for orders of popular new cameras as well.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 12, 2012)

There are lots of choices out there and you can shop where ever you want to, but I think a lot of people are taking the 5DMKIII launch a little overboard/personal with regards to B&H. They are not perfect, but I don't think anything I've really heard from people regarding the MKIII have warranted the "I'm never shopping with B&H again" response. I get that it's frustrating and seemed weird that they were one of the last "big boys" to get them, but it happens. I bought a new field monitor last year from one of my dealers(I asked my dealer about it before it was released and received it as soon as they came off the boat) and B&H didn't have it for probably a month after that. As far as the MKIII goes, I called them on "release day" (3/22) because I was going to change my shipping and was told I wasn't going to make the first shipment. The rep was polite and we both had a good laugh about it. I looked on their site and the kits were available for sale, so I ordered the kit and had it shipped for Friday delivery. After I received it and checked it out, I cancelled my 'body only' pre-order and it was no problem. Of course they didn't lose a sale, they actually got an 'up-sale'.


----------



## JerryBruck (Apr 12, 2012)

roumin said:


> Last week I was visiting NYC and decided to visit B&H store for the first time and while I was impressed of how busy the store was, I sensed an unwelcoming attitude and one dude told me I couldn't take photos inside the store. Maybe its just the normal tone of New Yorkers, but I have to say it's kind funny that I couldn't take photos inside a Photo store.



On this particular point -- I get just the opposite feeling inside that store, though perhaps that's because I'm a New Yorker and have morphed into an unwelcoming person myself without realizing. I've taken lots of pictures in there, with their equipment or mine, everybody seems to understand it's necessary, very surprising that you had a problem. I'm a new customer but beside their low prices and gigantic inventory the best part of it is their sales force. They all seem to be photographers, many of them professional (what digital hath wrought!) and every dept I've visited had at least one who could conduct a very useful class for my benefit on the spot. It's true I don't know much, but I was impressed. Not all depts are equal; beware. And also: they refuse to carry many of the good-but-cheap alternatives -- speedlights, radio triggers, movie stabilizers -- for cobbling systems together and for DIY, B&H is a lot less helpful than it might be.


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Apr 12, 2012)

BH is very busy, and like many of you who have already mentioned, the newer, hotter items are hard to get through BH, simply because that is where everyone else is looking. I also agree that smaller stores are often better to deal with when ordering something like the 5Diii. Ive had mine for nearly 3 weeks now. 

That said, BHphoto is still a GREAT store, its one of the few places you can buy a lens, test it out for 2 weeks and return it for a full refund no questions asked. I was invited on a tour of their NY Store and they also asked I not take pictures inside, so I dont think they were trying to be mean, it's just their policy. 

M


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Apr 12, 2012)

roumin said:


> I have to say it's kind funny that I couldn't take photos inside a Photo store.



Ha ha... I hope you don't take same attitude of trying to do "the stores type of thing" in other types of shops like gun shops or sex shops


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 12, 2012)

JerryBruck said:


> I couldn't take photos inside a Photo store.



That's 100% fine. I don't want you to come to my store and take photos. You can snap a pic of a product if you like, but taking broad store photos is a no. For me it's 100% security related, I don't want anyone to have detailed photos of what is where in my place so they can plan a return visit when I'm closed.


----------



## JerryBruck (Apr 12, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> roumin said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say it's kind funny that I couldn't take photos inside a Photo store.
> ...



The day it's no longer possible to shoot up a gun shop or shag the staff at at a sex emporium, is the day that American freedom is no longer anything but a figure of speech and the Constitution isn't worth the blackboard it was written on.


----------



## roumin (Apr 12, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> roumin said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say it's kind funny that I couldn't take photos inside a Photo store.
> ...



LOL. Are you saying your local gun shop doesn't let you fire a couple of rounds before your buy your pistol? That's just not right!!  

I have never been inside a sex shop, so I don't know 

GOOD ONE!


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 12, 2012)

unadog said:


> I have been a B&H customer for 30+ years.
> 
> I also got a lot of static (sh*t) when I cancelled my 5D3 preorder. In my case, I told them truthfully that I had only placed 1 pre-order - at B&H - and that I was not buying the 5D3, but keeping my Nikon D800E preorder that I also had with B&H!
> 
> ...



Michael. 
Sorry to but in (I have no knowledge about service at B&H, except for a friend of mine who was in NY two weeks ago to buy the 2x II converter, and they did not have it; although their iPhone app and website said they did. My friend was friendly told that he could try Adorama, and he did, so I got my converter, albeit a little more expensive). 

I live in Norway, and in July I will attend a weeklong course at Harvard. Apparently the course is so tight, that I will not have the chance to take a trip to B&H. You seem to know your camerastores. Do you know any good one in Cambridge MA or in Boston that I can visit while there?

Gerhard


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 12, 2012)

2x III is the one I got. A bit quick typing there.

G.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 12, 2012)

What I cant wrap my head around is why is Adorama doing such a better job than BH Photo? From what I gathered they got all their "preorders" done and going on a week by week basis give or take... Is it just BH gets more volume of customer orders or are they getting less inventory than adorama or less inventory in relation to adorama? It is something to think about for sure.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 12, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> What I cant wrap my head around is why is Adorama doing such a better job than BH Photo? From what I gathered they got all their "preorders" done and going on a week by week basis give or take... Is it just BH gets more volume of customer orders or are they getting less inventory than adorama or less inventory in relation to adorama? It is something to think about for sure.



Also, being close for the last 10(?)days can not be helping.


----------



## AnselA (Apr 12, 2012)

B&H and Adorama are both great - I consider them about equal. No one can do magic tricks with the 5D Mark III deliveries so if there are gripes about availability then Canon is your target as only it holds the distribution formula.

As far as rude service, that is up to every customer to asses if service meets their standard. I can not say that these firms are sweet or particularly chatty but they are efficient, well run, have a great selection of products, charge no out of state tax, many times have free shipping and always have a great return policy they honor. They keep their word and that is enough for me.

My local shops generally have more limited inventory, are many times haughty, have much higher prices and return policies that, at best, offer an in-store credit. I tend to buy smaller items from them and I rarely visit. (I live in LA if you think I only have one shop to go to.  )

PS Try taking photos in just about any store and you will be reminded to store your camera. The store lay out is something they pay for as a competitive advantage.


----------



## Wick (Apr 12, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> I live in Norway, and in July I will attend a weeklong course at Harvard. Apparently the course is so tight, that I will not have the chance to take a trip to B&H. You seem to know your camerastores. Do you know any good one in Cambridge MA or in Boston that I can visit while there?
> 
> Gerhard



You ought to consider Newtonville Camera in Newton, not far at all from Cambridge. they have a good selection and do a lot of business with pros. I haven't been there in a while and have no affiliation, but I was impressed with their store.

http://www.nvcamera.com/index2.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2012)

Wick said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Norway, and in July I will attend a weeklong course at Harvard. Apparently the course is so tight, that I will not have the chance to take a trip to B&H. You seem to know your camerastores. Do you know any good one in Cambridge MA or in Boston that I can visit while there?
> ...


 
Contact them first and tell them what you are looking for and see if they will set one aside for you.


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 13, 2012)

Adorama are a bunch of clowns.
Don't get me started on them...

ET


----------



## hoghavemercy (Apr 13, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Kenmore Camera is a fine company. We also have a gread local dealer, and Glaziers camera is good too. B&H is pretty good, but for new models, I've always received mine from Adorama quickly.
> 
> B&H is a victim of their success. So many were referred to them that they were swamped and did not get nearly enough cameras to fill orders. That puts them in a tough situation. Likewise for Amazon.com, I avoid them for orders of popular new cameras as well.



yup Adorama got their stuff together ordered on April 4, got an email on the 10th and says it's packed and shipping on the 16th when they open as soon as i get a tracking number i will cancel my B&H pre order which i placed on March 13th, almost a month and no word if they get shipment or what, it's probably not their fault but to be so secretive about how many are scheduled to be delivered is a bit ridiculous at least I spoke to Mike F. at Adorama before i placed an order on the 4th and he gave me a good idea on How many days will i get mine.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 13, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Wick said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...



Thank you both to you and Wick


----------



## henryp (Apr 17, 2012)

We're very sorry to have caused your dissatisfaction. We've received and shipped quite a few EOS 5dMk III cameras and the camera+lens kits. In fact there was a period of time when we had more kits than orders and made them available in our store and online to anyone shopping for one.

We processed numerous orders yesterday and are processing more at this moment. We will continue to fill every order in the order we received them and appreciate our customer's patience. Like you, we wish Canon had supplied more to us and had done so more quickly. We are in contact with them almost daily and continue to press them for merchandise

Henry Posner
*B&H Photo-Video*


----------



## henryp (Apr 17, 2012)

djcrispy said:


> But because I ordered a 50mm f/1.2, they shipped it, and it had a huge crack in one of the lens pieces! I had to mail it back, and the shipping to me wasn't reimbursed. Apparently, they state emphatically that they never open the boxes of photo equipment.



It is possible this was mishandled. Please email me with your B&H order information so I can look into this for you.

Henry Posner
*B&H Photo-Video*


----------



## crash (Apr 17, 2012)

Henry,
Thanks for the updates - glad to hear that you are sending out orders again. I have had nothing but good experiences with B&H for ~15 years and so am patiently (well, not really) waiting for my 5Dm3 that I ordered a little late.

Joe


----------



## sanyasi (Apr 17, 2012)

I noticed that you said you asked this other store to match the price. That certainly is your right and I have no problem with you doing that. However, I would suggest you think twice about that in the future if you really like the small store feel. Smaller retailers simply don't have the volume that Amazon or B & H has. Moreover, on a dollar volume basis, I suspect they have more overhead. 

I have started buying at a local store with very knowledgeable sales staff that has saved me lots of money because they point me in the right direction as far as equipment that will meet my needs. l notice that they sometimes charge $20 or $40 more on a Canon lens, or 10% more on a box of paper. At the end of the day, I want the extra attention and service, so I am gladly willing to pay slightly more. I still use the large mail order places for specialized items that this store does not stock or is unable to obtain.

As others have said, price isn't the only consideration.

Best regards.


----------



## Renato (Apr 17, 2012)

henryp said:


> It is possible this was mishandled. Please email me with your B&H order information so I can look into this for you.
> 
> Henry Posner
> *B&H Photo-Video*



Henry, 
What 5D Mark III orders (date) is B&H shiping now? I have asked B&H but no answer. I have one on order but probably will cancel depending on Canon answer about product advisory. Any news from Canon regarding that issue?


----------



## rocketdesigner (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree with some of the above, you cannot judge B&H on the Mk III issue. Plus, I have to laugh aboout comments like "the guy was a jerk" or the "phone rep was rude."

There are rude people everywhere, you cannot judge a company on one or two calls with their phone reps. And as they were closed for passover (and for other JEwish holidays) this could explain some of the issues people have run into.

I have bought and will continue to buy my gear at B&H. They have virtually everythng I need usually in stock (OK, maybee not the MK III) they have the most competitive prices, and I have never had one problem with a return or a shipment.


----------



## JR (Apr 18, 2012)

rocketdesigner said:


> I agree with some of the above, you cannot judge B&H on the Mk III issue. Plus, I have to laugh aboout comments like "the guy was a jerk" or the "phone rep was rude."
> 
> There are rude people everywhere, you cannot judge a company on one or two calls with their phone reps. And as they were closed for passover (and for other JEwish holidays) this could explain some of the issues people have run into.
> 
> I have bought and will continue to buy my gear at B&H. They have virtually everythng I need usually in stock (OK, maybee not the MK III) they have the most competitive prices, and I have never had one problem with a return or a shipment.



+1


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 18, 2012)

I love B&H ;D


----------

